# Webanwendung als Desktopsymbol (via Installer)



## robertpic71 (25. Mai 2009)

Die Frage hat einen eher indirekter Javabezug - die Webanwendung ist in Java - aber hier das "Wunschziel":

Ich hätte gerne einen Installer/Setup welches mir einen Link (mit richtigem Symbol) auf dem Desktop erstellt. Der Link soll auf die Webanwendung verweisen - inkl. gecrypteter Anmeldedaten.

Kennt jemand so einen Installer/Setupwizard?

Zusatzproblem: Anmeldedaten in die Url bekommen....

Beim googeln ist mir Prism untergekommen. Ein Mozillaprojekt, welches aber gleich die Firefox-core dazupackt. Außerdem ist es derzeit noch in der Betaphase und nur in Englisch.

/Robert


----------



## Tob (25. Mai 2009)

prinzipiell sollte dies mit jedem installer (NSIS Wiki) funktionieren. nur mit deinen Daten für die URL weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. hast Du schon einen String der verschlüsselt ist, oder soll der installer den erst verschlüsseln? und wenn, wie soll der verschlüsselt sein?


----------



## robertpic71 (26. Mai 2009)

Danke eimal für den Hinweis. 

Wobei NSIS sicher eine gewissen "Einarbeitungszeit" benötigt. Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur Befehle für das Startmenü gefunden - aber ich bin die Doku nur 1x überflogen. 

>> nur mit deinen Daten für die URL weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. 
>> hast Du schon einen String der verschlüsselt ist, oder soll der installer den erst verschlüsseln? 
>> und wenn, wie soll der verschlüsselt sein?

Hier richte ich mich nach den Möglichkeiten des Installers. Wenn die URL irgendwo lesbar im Setupfile herumsteht, könnte ich sie auch on-the-fly beim Download austauschen. Alternativ mache ich nur gecryptete Laufnummern mit Prüfsummen und hinterlege mir erst nach einer Anmeldung den Kunden/Benutzer zur Laufnummer (in der Webapplikation).

/Robert


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2009)

```
createShortCut "$DESKTOP\YourShortcut.lnk" "where\your\shortcut\points\to"
```
Gibt übrigens auch ein sehr gutes NSIS PlugIn für Eclipse inklusive Compiler, Befehlsreferenz,...


----------



## robertpic71 (27. Mai 2009)

Ahh, danke Wildcard.

Mit dem Eclipseplugin geht das doch ungleich leichter. Im Wizard wird sogar schon die Desktopverknüpfung mit Url angeboten - zwar ohne eigenes Icon - aber das sollte auch kein Problem sein.

Einen Logindialog gibt es auch als Beispiel. Auch ein http-get (zum Überprüfen der logindaten) wäre da - wobei das bei Kunden mit Proxy wohl nicht funktionieren wird.

Mit Plugin fällt der Einstieg auf jeden Fall leichter. 

Beim kundenspezifische Setup dürfte wohl nichts mit copy/replace gehen (Zip, CRC..). Ich werde wohl das NSIS-Script abändern und compilieren (sollte auch unter Linux möglich sein).

/Robert

PS. Hier ist übrigens die Webapplikation Tandemboxen planen (auf Anonym - Betatest) - falls jemand selber Möbel baut....


----------



## Tob (30. Mai 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> ```
> createShortCut "$DESKTOP\YourShortcut.lnk" "where\your\shortcut\points\to"
> ```
> Gibt übrigens auch ein sehr gutes NSIS PlugIn für Eclipse inklusive Compiler, Befehlsreferenz,...



oh cool zu wissen, wenn ich mich mal wieder an NSIS machen muss.


----------

